# Paruroctonus boreus



## Travis K (Aug 16, 2009)

I went Scorping alst night at Hawk Creek, Washington, on the south sie of the Columbia River and caught lots of Paruroctonus boreus.  I am still very tired and need to post pics and stuff, but I was wondering if any on would be interested in getting som of these scorpions for them selves and what would be a good price?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 16, 2009)

These are pretty cool scorps.

I would trade a T or two for a few of them.


----------



## Travis K (Aug 16, 2009)

*Thinking about...*

I am thinking about starting a communal setup with the adults and subadults.  I haven't noticed any aggresiveness between any that were put together and besides the 11 2nd or 3rd Instars some of the adults were found less than a foot apart.

Does any one know if this species is truely communal?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the word "tolerant" would suit them the best. They don't mind each other, but if you forget to feed them, it might result in cannibalism.


----------



## Travis K (Aug 17, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> I think the word "tolerant" would suit them the best. They don't mind each other, but if you forget to feed them, it might result in cannibalism.


I have two juvies in a jar together and they have been great "thus" far.  Besides the 2 or 3 instars I am going to put them all together.  I brought a larger one to work and will try to get some good/decent pics uploaded today.


----------



## Travis K (Aug 17, 2009)

*Habitat pics*

Here are some pics of the area.  While I did not manage to get pics of the specific location where the scorps were collected I can tell you that they were collected on 45 degree angled slopes or greater.  The slopes were south facing "sandy" to "sandy loam" with spars grasses of varying species.  Believe it or not, the only places where we found any P. boreus were the banks along side the dirt road leading into the area.  After about an hour of searching the more remote "natural" areas Jasen and I decided to look along the roadside with an 18" florescent UV light and bingo.


----------



## Travis K (Aug 17, 2009)

*P. boreus*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 17, 2009)

Those are pretty cool scorps. lol

If you have a few extra and are looking for Ts, let me know.


----------



## Minuteman1776 (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't know about the scorps... but I'll take some of that scenery any day.
Very beautiful up there.... 

Texas...pfff, RALF !


----------



## pandinus (Aug 17, 2009)

it would probably be best just to only take a few and leave the rest as i've heard that the local populations of these guys in northern areas tend to deplete rapidly if very many individuals are removed, although i have no personal experience.





John


----------



## Travis K (Aug 18, 2009)

pandinus said:


> it would probably be best just to only take a few and leave the rest as i've heard that the local populations of these guys in northern areas tend to deplete rapidly if very many individuals are removed, although i have no personal experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I could tell the population is VERY Healthy.  There are literally thousands of square miles of prime P. boreus habitat on and around the Culumbia River alone.  But most people don't walk around outside with black lights and don't even know what comes out at night.  There are a lot of places I want to start looking to see far far out from the river areas these guys can be found, now that I know what types of habitat they prefer.  For a little species of scorpion they are rather fascinating.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Aug 19, 2009)

I would possibly consider trading for a few.


----------



## Travis K (Aug 20, 2009)

*Communal update*

Well I got them all in their "communal" enclosure and they seem to be interacting nicely, no deaths or even aggressive behavior toward each other.  I'll get some pics up of the communal observations in a new thread in the next few weeks.  I am very surprised at how active this species is.  I have 5 scorps together and at least one of them is moving around at all times.  This is not a boring species that is for sure.

Regards,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Aug 20, 2009)

I would have said heck with the scorps and done sone Trout fishing!!!!!!!!!!! but nice finds nonetheless.............


----------



## Travis K (Aug 20, 2009)

BrerttG said:


> I would have said heck with the scorps and done sone Trout fishing!!!!!!!!!!! but nice finds nonetheless.............


Down with trout, Bass is the bomb~!


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm actually disabled but do some janitorial work on the side and thats not much. I put down $5 cause that's all I can afford right now. :8o


----------



## Travis K (Aug 21, 2009)

I think I have a Paruroctonus that is something other than boreus?  I would have got pics last night but I was super tired and the camera was dead, will try to get some up on Monday.  If this is a P. sp. "whatever" it is about half the size of boreus the body ratios are wrong as well, but I don't want to jump to conclusions so I will get as good of macro shots as I can and get advice.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Aug 21, 2009)

i would trade for some...but all i got every one has or dont want -_-


----------



## Travis K (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, It's official...

P. boreus is not exactly communal.  I had one death so now I am down to four adults and 11 itty bitty scorplings.  What, you were right.


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 31, 2009)

Travis K said:


> OK, It's official...
> 
> P. boreus is not exactly communal.  I had one death so now I am down to four adults and 11 itty bitty scorplings.  What, you were right.


Do you know the sex of the dead one. A lot of times males will kill each other. Females tend to be more forgiving.


John


----------



## johnharper (Sep 1, 2009)

I could probably do like $15 each for two of them but I would want a pair if you could do that I would like to try and breed them anyone ever bred them?


John


----------



## Brandelmouche (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm interested in getting Paruroctonus boreus. Let me no @ Thanks


----------



## Travis K (Sep 2, 2009)

Brandelmouche said:


> I'm interested in getting Paruroctonus boreus. Let me no @ Thanks


LOL, You are in CND.


----------



## Travis K (Sep 2, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> Do you know the sex of the dead one. A lot of times males will kill each other. Females tend to be more forgiving.
> 
> 
> John


I believe it was a male, and I also suspect that the murderer was female.


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 2, 2009)

If it's a female then it could be a case of sexual cannibalism after mating. Was it eaten or just killed?  If it was eaten you might want to increase there food. They have probably just produced there broods and need to start fattening up again. I've got 7 Paruroctonus "somthing or other" in a 5 gallon tank. They have been breeding. So far no deaths.


John


----------

